# cancelled cycle due to too many follicles.



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I had my cycle cancelled on thursday because I had lots of big follicles and they didnt want to risk multiples. Ive been so bloated and my nipples really hurt! I was just wondering when this goes? I just presumed it would all feel better once I stopped injecting. My last injection was wednesday and im still as bloated


----------



## EvaWishing (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Chelle868, 

Just wondered how you got on with the remainder of your cycle and when the side effects went away? I too had my cycle cancelled last Friday due to too many big follicles. I feel so bloated and my emotions are up and down like crazy,    I have spent so long not wanting AF to arrive and now I am desperate for it to arrive so we can start again. All so frustrating


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Its so anoying isnt it! Im still bloated! I thought AF hsd started saturday so had my day 2 scan on sunday which showed a thin lining but still 2 big follicles so cant start injections. They dont think itsa period im having but didnt really say what it was. They also said to go home and have sex because of the big follicles! Who knows whats goin on! Ive got to go back monday for a scan and blood tests.


----------



## EvaWishing (Feb 20, 2013)

It just seems like one delay after another doesn't it. Good luck on Monday, hopefully you might get a bit more of an answer. 

I started a slight bleed today but I think the nurse told me this would be a withdrawal bleed and to wait for my actual AF. Not sure where I am with any of it really. Although our cycle was cancelled we did carry on naturally so I'm not sure whether with a withdrawal bleed that now rules everything out or not. Also unsure whether if you have a withdrawal bleed does that then push your actual AF back? So many questions spinning around in my head!


----------

